# Hovis bread



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Hovis bread is very or was very popular in UK, this is my version of it.
There is a high percentage of fresh wheat germ in it along with 
home milled hard wheat kernels, and a little malt. It is not exactly the same as UK but,,,,,,,,,,. qahtan


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I was wondering when I'd see a post from you again. Been looking forward to it and to trying another recipe of yours.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

I am pleased you liked my posts, haven't done too much baking of late, it's been a busy time with the harvest from the garden, although really not one heck of lot but it does take time.......qahtan


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Hovis was the qintesential "brown" bread and thoroughly delicious. When I was at home in the UK recently I made some bread from a modified Delia Smith recipe and it reminded me of Hovis. I made the same bread when I got home using the exact same recipe but with local flour and yeast and it was completely different. The bread itself was OK but nothing like the one I made at my sister's house.

Jock


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

So, gahtan, would you share the formula for your Hovis? Pretty please:roll:

And who gets to eat all that lovely looking bread?

Jock


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

The recipe I used was an old one from Cornell. I jiggled with it a bit.

I used a cup of wheat germ in it along with some whole wheat,.
I want to make it again this coming week so I will take note of exactly what and how much I use and write it down, and let you know.
I agree it's not the same as the Hovis in UK but it's not bad...
The rolls I made (4) were eaten for lunch the day I made them, one loaf my brother took home with him and my loaf went in the freezer until today an we are having some for lunch.

I have to get more wheat germ before I make more.
Do you have a Hovis tin??????? qahtan


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks gahtan. No I don't have a "Hovis" tin. I'll probably just form a boule.

Jock


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

Where I buy my grains and stuff, they will not have the hard wheat kernels in until thurs.
So it will take a couple days before I get to it.......


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

OK. I'm a patient fellow 

Thank you

Jock


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

This is what I did this morning.....

I know you are going to say it's not like Hovis, but when you eat it close your eyes and pretend. qahtan


2 cups water
2 cups fresh milled hard wheat kernels
4 cups white bread flour
1 cup wheat germ
1 rounded tablespoon sugar
1 rounded teaspoon salt
1 inch cube of fresh yeast or teaspoons instant
and about 1 tablespoon of light malt.

Go steady with the white flour as I had interruptions, so just enough white flour to give you a nice dough.
I put the wheat germ in last, I don't know why, I saw it some where that it is best added last,)) 

Rise, knock back, weigh shape rise again bake 400 til a nice golden brown,,,


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thanks a lot gahtan, I appreciate that. If you're adding malt I am assuming your flour doesn't have malted barley as an additive?

Jock


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

yes your right..... Guess what, I have found a place to get an embossed
Hovis bread baking tin......;-))))) qahtan


----------



## singsgood (Nov 2, 2007)

Please share where you found Hovis tins!


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Qahtan, it is still popular, in fact I buy at least one Hovis loaf per week, as well as bake my own granary bread!

Hovis is really a taste of childhood for my family! We grew up on the stuff.


----------



## qahtan (Dec 7, 2003)

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y58...100_0895-1.jpg

Baked this in my 2 pound Hovis tin............. qahtan.


----------

